
A Way iBeacons Might Actually Work - rbanffy
https://dev.to/samjarman/a-way-ibeacons-might-actually-work-41gh
======
trgx
"...the highly personalised, digital door salesman right on your phone."

That doesn't sound good to me.

I'd be interested to hear other uses for the technology but if that's it, I'm
glad it hasn't taken off.

